# Why Uber sucks ass



## elelegido

I hate driving for Uber. Not so much because of the lies they tell before you sign up about how much money you will make. Not even because of their ******bag logic that you will somehow make more money by earning less per ride after their fare cuts. I hate Uber because of the minority of a**hole/***** riders.

One ***** said "umm, person, is there any water in this vehicle?"

Yes, I believe that there is some in the car's radiator. It is mixed with the refrigerant ethylene glycol, which is highly toxic and may cause instant death if swallowed. Shall I try to get some out for you?"

Yeah, I really am a free mobile 7-Eleven. Free water, snacks and treats, my ass. Do I go into a 7-Eleven and say to the clerk that I want a free bottle of water and gum and, oh yeah, when you've done that you can drive me downtown in exchange for $2.40? No, I do not.


----------



## sfdriver1896

LOL, good stuff. i had a bottle of water in my passenger door, lady ask if she could have it "i told no free water, that went away when the tips did" screw her


----------



## where's the beef?

For anyone who may not be getting the point or the message, (like UL Driver SF), please read backwards...


----------



## elelegido

sfdriver1896 said:


> LOL, good stuff. i had a bottle of water in my passenger door, lady ask if she could have it "i told no free water, that went away when the tips did" screw her


Right on. Uber is a typical San Francisco new-age hippy type organization - we're going to change the world with this new thing that's going to give 5 star best-in-class service at 1 star prices. Everyone will love it; customers pay less and get more, drivers will earn more money, etc etc etc.

But there's a reason why products and services are not marketed and sold in this "give you more for less money" way - which is that they simply are not sustainable.

If you want a 5 star meal you go to a top restaurant, and expect to pay accordingly. If you want a sub-$10 meal you might choose Kentucky Fried Chicken, where you know that in exchange for your 8 bucks you'll be sitting on a plastic chair, drinking out of a paper cup and eating chicken out of a bucket.

No other company does what Uber is doing with this more-for-less approach. In retail, you can go to Walmart or other big box and get your stuff for cheap. Or you can go to Macy's, where the staff are nicely dressed and oh so polite, and buy the exact same stuff for more money. You would never see Macy's try to pitch itself as a discounter, or Walmart try to enter the high end. It would simply kill their businesses.

It'll be interesting to see if Uber can pull off the more-for-less business model in the long term. Simple economics say that they will not, and I would not bet even my Uber small wages on it.


----------



## uberlady

I do not even keep water in my car. I think in 3 months, I have given out 3 bottles of water. People don't tip when they get a water or gum. So, nope, there will be no prizes for you, just a safe, friendly and efficient ride! Have a great day!


----------



## Sydney Uber

[E="elelegido, post: 42821, member: 2601"]I hate driving for Uber. Not so much because of the lies they tell before you sign up about how much money you will make. Not even because of their ******bag logic that you will somehow make more money by earning less per ride after their fare cuts. I hate Uber because of the minority of a**hole/***** riders.

One ***** said "umm, person, is there any water in this vehicle?"

Yes, I believe that there is some in the car's radiator. It is mixed with the refrigerant ethylene glycol, which is highly toxic and may cause instant death if swallowed. Shall I try to get some out for you?"

Yeah, I really am a free mobile 7-Eleven. Free water, snacks and treats, my ass. Do I go into a 7-Eleven and say to the clerk that I want a free bottle of water and gum and, oh yeah, when you've done that you can drive me downtown in exchange for $2.40? No, I do not.[/QUOTE]

yeah i'm starting to play hardball with Uber clients. i keep my waters hidden away, they're not so cheap here the cheapest we get them for is about a buck fifty each.

sure Uber black has got a much higher minimum at 25 dollars but we have a much higher cost base. All you need is 3 Or 4 passengers taking a bottle each and a handful of mints and you're down 6 or 7 dollars on the job with no possibility for a tip.
Couple that with my take being a third of what it was when I started less than a year ago, then its clear the party is over. The bar is shut! Uber's saturating the Limo market, then cannibalising the total transport industry by halving minimum rates for Limos and Taxi Services (What Uberx is) means there is no margin for feelgood giveaways.


----------



## chi1cabby

elelegido said:


> Uber is a typical San Francisco new-age hippy type organization


Just because Uber is based out of SF, doesn't automatically make it a "Hippy Type" organisation. It Is A Libertarian Outfit!

If you know your enemies and know yourself, you will not be imperiled in a hundred battles... if you do not know your enemies nor yourself, you will be imperiled in every single battle.
*Sun Tzu*

http://pando.com/2012/10/24/travis-shrugged/


----------



## elelegido

Yes, I know that Uber is the one saying "bend over and grab your ankles". 

As soon as I find a decent job or restart my business I'll be telling them where they can put their cardboard Uber U.


----------



## Michael Rivera

Ya when I first started I was giving out Ice Cold Waters here in Miami and everyone loved it but no one wanted to tip or even say thank you, after about 3 times of doing this I was like screw this they don't pay enough for me to give out free water to every person, I like the commect about the KFC!!

IT's all good I for me with UBER, I just drive to make my car payment and that's it no more no less and thats it. As far as the people that have driven in my car I have had a few A-holes.


----------



## No More Mr. Nice Guy

elelegido said:


> I hate driving for Uber. Not so much because of the lies they tell before you sign up about how much money you will make. Not even because of their ******bag logic that you will somehow make more money by earning less per ride after their fare cuts. I hate Uber because of the minority of a**hole/***** riders.
> 
> One ***** said "umm, person, is there any water in this vehicle?"
> 
> Yes, I believe that there is some in the car's radiator. It is mixed with the refrigerant ethylene glycol, which is highly toxic and may cause instant death if swallowed. Shall I try to get some out for you?"
> 
> Yeah, I really am a free mobile 7-Eleven. Free water, snacks and treats, my ass. Do I go into a 7-Eleven and say to the clerk that I want a free bottle of water and gum and, oh yeah, when you've done that you can drive me downtown in exchange for $2.40? No, I do not.


Funniest thing I read on this blog site. These assholes do want it all


----------



## cybertec69

Here is my dashboard for tonight, before the cuts I would have been over $500 for the same amount of trips.


----------



## dogmatize

elelegido said:


> Right on. Uber is a typical San Francisco new-age hippy type organization - we're going to change the world with this new thing that's going to give 5 star best-in-class service at 1 star prices. Everyone will love it; customers pay less and get more, drivers will earn more money, etc etc etc.
> 
> But there's a reason why products and services are not marketed and sold in this "give you more for less money" way - which is that they simply are not sustainable.
> 
> If you want a 5 star meal you go to a top restaurant, and expect to pay accordingly. If you want a sub-$10 meal you might choose Kentucky Fried Chicken, where you know that in exchange for your 8 bucks you'll be sitting on a plastic chair, drinking out of a paper cup and eating chicken out of a bucket.
> 
> No other company does what Uber is doing with this more-for-less approach. In retail, you can go to Walmart or other big box and get your stuff for cheap. Or you can go to Macy's, where the staff are nicely dressed and oh so polite, and buy the exact same stuff for more money. You would never see Macy's try to pitch itself as a discounter, or Walmart try to enter the high end. It would simply kill their businesses.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if Uber can pull off the more-for-less business model in the long term. Simple economics say that they will not, and I would not bet even my Uber small wages on it.


----------



## dogmatize

After last week I only provide warm water or hot depending on the temperature. Once that's gone, the clients can suck off someone on gay day for a thirst quencher.


----------



## Optimus Uber

elelegido said:


> I hate driving for Uber. Not so much because of the lies they tell before you sign up about how much money you will make. Not even because of their ******bag logic that you will somehow make more money by earning less per ride after their fare cuts. I hate Uber because of the minority of a**hole/***** riders.
> 
> One ***** said "umm, person, is there any water in this vehicle?"
> 
> Yes, I believe that there is some in the car's radiator. It is mixed with the refrigerant ethylene glycol, which is highly toxic and may cause instant death if swallowed. Shall I try to get some out for you?"
> 
> Yeah, I really am a free mobile 7-Eleven. Free water, snacks and treats, my ass. Do I go into a 7-Eleven and say to the clerk that I want a free bottle of water and gum and, oh yeah, when you've done that you can drive me downtown in exchange for $2.40? No, I do not.


I keep two open bottles in the front cup holder. If they ask for water, I tell them, sorry I only have opened bottles but your welcome to one if you like.

this way they can't say I didn't offer.

also if I arrive and after I send them the text that I'm out front waiting, if they say they're on their way I wait, if they say ill be out in 5 minutes I text them back and say, call a car when you're really ready to go. Then I cancel the call as rider request dance.

dont call me until you're ready to go. Because we all know 5 minutes is really code for 10 minutes plus


----------



## Optimus Uber

elelegido said:


> Yes, I know that Uber is the one saying "bend over and grab your ankles".
> 
> As soon as I find a decent job or restart my business I'll be telling them where they can put their cardboard Uber U.


you got cardboard, cheap bastards gave me paper. I want the deluxe model :-(


----------



## floridog

elelegido said:


> I hate driving for Uber. Not so much because of the lies they tell before you sign up about how much money you will make. Not even because of their ******bag logic that you will somehow make more money by earning less per ride after their fare cuts. I hate Uber because of the minority of a**hole/***** riders.
> 
> One ***** said "umm, person, is there any water in this vehicle?"
> 
> Yes, I believe that there is some in the car's radiator. It is mixed with the refrigerant ethylene glycol, which is highly toxic and may cause instant death if swallowed. Shall I try to get some out for you?"
> 
> Yeah, I really am a free mobile 7-Eleven. Free water, snacks and treats, my ass. Do I go into a 7-Eleven and say to the clerk that I want a free bottle of water and gum and, oh yeah, when you've done that you can drive me downtown in exchange for $2.40? No, I do not.


You are greedy and mean! Your actions could have cost Uber money!!!

You need to think less of yourself and more about Uber!!!!


----------



## Selcric

cybertec69 said:


> Here is my dashboard for tonight, before the cuts I would have been over $500 for the same amount of trips.
> 
> View attachment 1604


You still have a dashboard???


----------



## elelegido

cybertec69 said:


> Here is my dashboard for tonight, before the cuts I would have been over $500 for the same amount of trips.
> 
> View attachment 1604


What city are you in?


----------



## chi1cabby

elelegido said:


> What city are you in?


He's in NYC.


----------



## Selcric

chi1cabby said:


> He's in NYC.


Me?


----------



## chi1cabby

Selcric said:


> Me?


No @cybertec69 is NYC UberX driver. @elelegido was inquiring that.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Selcric said:


> You still have a dashboard???


I still have my dashboard and I'm in los angeles


----------



## Optimus Uber

elelegido said:


> I hate driving for Uber. Not so much because of the lies they tell before you sign up about how much money you will make. Not even because of their ******bag logic that you will somehow make more money by earning less per ride after their fare cuts. I hate Uber because of the minority of a**hole/***** riders.
> 
> One ***** said "umm, person, is there any water in this vehicle?"
> 
> Yes, I believe that there is some in the car's radiator. It is mixed with the refrigerant ethylene glycol, which is highly toxic and may cause instant death if swallowed. Shall I try to get some out for you?"
> 
> Yeah, I really am a free mobile 7-Eleven. Free water, snacks and treats, my ass. Do I go into a 7-Eleven and say to the clerk that I want a free bottle of water and gum and, oh yeah, when you've done that you can drive me downtown in exchange for $2.40? No, I do not.


everytime I read this I laugh uncontrollably. Seriously funny!!


----------



## Uber Cancel

the company is unethical.


----------



## startin trouble

Unethical and proud of the fact that they are openly unethical and succeeding incredibly because of all the uncaring uninvolved sheep.


----------



## UberRidiculous

chi1cabby said:


> Just because Uber is based out of SF, doesn't automatically make it a "Hippy Type" organisation. It Is A Libertarian Outfit!
> 
> If you know your enemies and know yourself, you will not be imperiled in a hundred battles... if you do not know your enemies nor yourself, you will be imperiled in every single battle.
> *Sun Tzu*
> 
> http://pando.com/2012/10/24/travis-shrugged/


Chi1Cabby has anyone told you how awesome you are lately? BECAUSE YOU ARE AWESOME! 

1st quote is Art of War right? LMAO YES!!
2nd I started reading this article THEN I remembered the article when it got to my favorite line: Ayn ****ing Rand.

Bottomline is the articles you choose are always a worthwhile read. And they deserve to be reintroduced pretty often cuz ya know, Uber has a high turnover.


----------

